# Function & Formula in english



## Juan Pablo González (May 13, 2003)

Hi, Hola, Hej,

Are you having problems trying to figure out what OFFSET, CEILING and other functions are in your language ? download the Function & Formula Translator to help you on that.

Tiene problemas para averiguar cómo se llaman en Español las funciones OFFSET, CEILING y otras ? el programa Function & Formula Translator puede ayudar !

Har du problem med att översätta vad t ex OFFSET, CEILING och vad andra funktioner heter på svenska. Hämta hem tilläggsverktyget Function & Formula Translator som kan hjälp dig med det.


----------



## Killavirus (Sep 28, 2004)

Does anybody have this for german ???


----------



## Bruno_x (Sep 28, 2004)

look at :
http://www.jkp-ads.com/DownloadNL.htm
on the bottom of this page : xlMenuFunDict.zip


----------



## polboy_mx (Oct 7, 2004)

hola juan pablo la pagina que incluyes me dio error 404
tienes otra??
gracias  [/img]


----------



## Killavirus (Oct 7, 2004)

eh ?????


----------



## RalphA (Oct 13, 2004)

Juan Pablo, yo comparto el mismo problema con polboy_mx en cuanto al eslabon (link)  Function & Formula Translator.   Yo obtuve esta respuesta cada una de las tres veces que probe, una vez con cada uno de los tres eslabones en su nota (post?).  Quiza nos puede dar otro que trabaje mejor?:



> 404 Error - Not Found
> 指定されたページ（URL）は見つかりません。
> 
> 指定されたページは、このサーバー上にはありません。
> ...


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Oct 14, 2004)

Si, Colo se "trasteó":

http://puremis.net/excel/cgi-bin/cl....net/excel/MastersText/files/FFTranslator.zip


----------



## RalphA (Oct 14, 2004)

Gracias por su nuevo intento, Juan Pablo.

Fui al eslabon, hice un "download" de FF-Translator.zip, etc.  Cuando acabe, me encontre con el nuevo "icon", FF-Translator, en el extremo derecho del "Worksheet Menu Bar".  Le hice un "click", y...aparecio un nuevo mensaje, "Compile error in hidden module: mdGeneral".

Bueno, decidi volver a como estaba mi computadora antes.  Fui al "Control Panel", busque "Install or Remove Programs", y pude desinstalar este programa que no parece estar listo para distribucion general.


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Oct 14, 2004)

El problema puede ser Excel 97, no el FF Translator.


----------



## RalphA (Oct 14, 2004)

Muchas gracias de nuevo, Juan Pablo.


----------

